# FS: Horse Drawn Farm Wagon, NW IL



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

John Deere Running Gear

3 board, spring seat, tongue, eveners, 5 bows, end gate.

Last painted in 2007. It is horse ready and sound. Good wheels.

This is a good working wagon and needs to go behind horses. If you want it for a lawn ornament, the price is double!


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

This is an excellent wagon folks. Have seen it, and ridden on it. It is one sweet ride, If I had more money than brains I would buy it and ad to my collection. But this wagon should be behind horses. > Marc


----------



## Seth (Dec 3, 2012)

How much horsepower does it have? Seth



Very nice wagon.


----------

